# AMD GPU and hardware acceleration



## geos (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello to the community

Does anyone have a full working configuration of an AMD gpu + full hardware acceleration on 13 or on 12.2 with EFI boot ? Have the issues been resolved on current ?


----------



## the3ajm (Feb 1, 2021)

What was the original issue? Can you list the model of the GPU?


----------



## geos (Feb 2, 2021)

I have tried with 2-3 different models (6450, rx560,rx550) on 12.2 all have issues and of course no hw. Nvidia is fine but i would like to see amd work.


----------



## Raffeale (Feb 2, 2021)

amd vega and radeon series vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1 and 12.2 tutorial for beginner[update 2020-12-16]
					

amd apu vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1  tutorial for beginner  I’m a newbie for freebsd and have some experience for linux. I have just installed FreeBSD for one week, I met a lot of trouble when I use it. I just want to tell everyone that how to solve this problem  then you could  save you...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



read this thread, my laptop cpu is amd ryzen3500 ,12.2 work very well


----------



## twschulz (Feb 2, 2021)

There should be support for more AMD GPUs in FreeBSD 13.0 as that should support Linux 5.4 LTS supports. For 12.x, the graphics card support is what was in the Linux 4.16 kernel.

A recent thread on the X11 mailing list also discusses the current state (for 13.0-ALPHA).

If you have a fairly recent GPU (i.e., one from 2019 or later), you may have to wait for 13.0 to be released around March.

FWIW, I run an RX 5700XT with 13-ALPHA3, and it works well, but I am looking forward to use it on a RELEASE as I don't have the time right now to follow development branches.


----------



## Argentum (Feb 2, 2021)

geos said:


> Hello to the community
> 
> Does anyone have a full working configuration of an AMD gpu + full hardware acceleration on 13 or on 12.2 with EFI boot ? Have the issues been resolved on current ?


Hello!

I have two systems running, both FreeBSD 12.2. One has RX 550 and another has RX 570. Both have EFI boot. Work very well. Also, I keep one RX 550 as a spare in my drawer. It also works with 12.2.


----------



## geos (Feb 9, 2021)

Managed to get rx560 working easy with help fro, Raffeale's post and a latest guide , but for the old 6450 i needed to build : drm-fsbd12.0-kmod from ports and the old Ati driver was also needed (xf86-video-ati). Amd gpu looks superb - worth the try.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2021)

geos said:


> i needed to build : drm-fsbd12.0-kmod from ports


This should not be needed any more. The packages are now being built for 12.2.


----------



## geos (Feb 12, 2021)

SirDice said:


> This should not be needed any more. The packages are now being built for 12.2.


Iam running 12.2 stable. How can i check if ports are in line with pkg ? stable is on quarterly ?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 12, 2021)

geos said:


> stable is on quarterly ?


-STABLE is using the latest repo.

You can check the build date of an package in your case graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod by hover over the version in package cells.


----------

